

Beware humans bearing gifts. - eastlinkage
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20427391.400-beware-humans-bearing-gifts.html

======
gjm11
This is not the first New Scientist article in recent days to attract a lot of
comments of the form "I went there and got sent to a site that sells
fraudulent antimalware".

New Scientist itself is certainly not in that business. newscientist.com is
certainly New Scientist's website. So either they, or some DNS server(s)
somewhere, have been compromised. (Where I count accepting an advertisement
whose effect is to redirect visitors to a fraud site as being compromised.)

------
wynand
The link must have been fixed in the meantime - I didn't have any trouble.

~~~
wynand
Perhaps a DNS attack? Try 194.203.155.123/article/mg20427391.400-beware-
humans-bearing-gifts.html

------
Sisyphus_of_IT
yep - tried to trick me into installing 'anti-malware'. Please remove the
link!

------
dunstad
There's definitely something wrong with this link.

~~~
selven
I got redirected to a site that "scanned" my C drive, found 431 viruses and
trojans including some MS Word vulnerabilities and offered (once every 5
seconds or so) to download a .exe file that would supposedly fix everything. I
was running Linux.

Beware humans bearing gifts indeed.

~~~
Deestan
I got to the proper New Scientist article. Maybe it was just an exploitive ad
that they've gotten rid of now.

~~~
selven
The second time I went in I got to the New Scientist article as well. It's
probably fixed now.

~~~
marcusbooster
nope, i just got the same "virus scanning" link. maybe it only appears on the
first click. regardless, this post should be deleted.

------
3pt14159
SPAM

